# Installing Kitchen Pass-through and header



## rudy6380 (May 28, 2008)

Hi, 

I am buying a house and would like to install as large a pass through as possible from the kitchen to the living room. The joists are 16" and it is a load-bearing wall (it was the old exterior wall from a 1950 house before an addition 25 years ago) How wide can I safely make it and how would I go about making the header? The pic of the wall is picture #3 at http://www.3108burgundy.com/wfPhotoGallery.aspx all the way at the right of the sink. The length of the wall is only about 6 feet, so I know I am limited, but even if I could safely get a 4' widex5' tall pass through, that would help immensely. Also, any advise on finishing the countertop vis a vis the kitchen counters vs making it a 'bar' top from living room?

Thanks!

Rudy


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You should have no problem with a double 2 x 12 header for a 4' opening. Sandwich a piece of 1/2 " plywood in between to give you a header the same thickness as the 2 x 4 stud wall framing. Support the ceiling/floor above with a temporay wall in both rooms while you cut out the wall studs and install the header. You will most likely have to use some "spacer" blocks back to the next existing stud to help hold the new king studs inposition while you fasten them to the plates. I personally, always prefer the look of a 42" bar height , but its just a personal call , as both have pluses and negatives.


----------



## rudy6380 (May 28, 2008)

*Supporting walls*

Troubleseeker,

Thanks for the help. And as I am new to this, what is the best way to install the temporary walls in both rooms?

Thanks,

Rudy


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

rudy6380 said:


> Troubleseeker,
> 
> Thanks for the help. And as I am new to this, what is the best way to install the temporary walls in both rooms?
> 
> ...


Just nail together a typical wall with top and bottom plates, long enough to catch at least one joist in each direction longer than your planned new opening. Space the studs so that they fall under the ceiling/floor joists above. (no need to be EXACT) . Drape some type of soft material over the top plate to protect the ceiling finish, and some heavy cardboard under the bottom plate to protect the floor. MAke it tall enough to be just nice and snug when vertical. Put the top in position, with the bottom on an angle, and then gently tap the bottom over until the wall is plumb. If you locate them about 3 to 4 feet away from the existing wall, it will give you enough room to work. Determine the height of the new jack and king studs before you cut the wall, that way if the plate happens to sag a little bit when you remove the studs, the header will jack it back up when you drive the jacks under.


----------

